# SHENZHEN | COFCO Qianhai Asia Pacific Headquarters | 200m | 41 fl | 180m | 39 fl | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Architect: GP Chicago

http://www.gpchicago.com/news/goett...fco-qianhai-asia-pacific-headquarters-towers/


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By f1220614


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-03-18 by f1220614


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-09-29 by f1220614


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted by 摩天圳 on Nov 29


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-03-21 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-05-02 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-05-15 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-06-14 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-09-17 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-10-14 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-30 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-30 by 摩天圳


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 1










建设中的前海湾（蓝调时刻） by TLK on 500px


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-08-09 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-02 摩天圳


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

https://www.ixigua.com/7055588786108891648?logTag=987d68086072f97c968c


Cladding has risen if you look carefully at this screenshot of a very recently uploaded Xigua video.


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

A recent 4K screenshot of the towers two towers.


https://www.ixigua.com/7059007083018093086?logTag=12b48950731b9b465781


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-06 by lj501387499


----------

